# Opinions on Brother 4 head machines.



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I am running a Barudan single head machine at the moment. Soon I will need to buy a four head machine and I have been quoted a good price for a new Brother BE 1204B-BC. Almost half the price of a Barudan machine. How does this machine compare with Barudan. Will it produce the same quality stitching and will it stitch large ( 50,000 stitch ) designs with consistant quality?
Earl


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I think when you get into the name brand industrial machines, they will all pretty much sew the same if properly adjusted and properly tensioned. Beyond that, it's really a matter of support for the machines...

I have 2 of the small single head Brothers and they are real work horses. We recently bought an industrial machine and went with the SWF for the sewing field size and the sequin attachment. Now that Brother has come out with a sequin attachment for their industrial machines, I might have gone with them instead but too late now...


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for that. I had heard that the lighter weight machines were not so good at larger designs. They tend to flex a bit the longer they work. Or so I was told. I often run a 50,000 stitch design and dont want to loose the quality. But at 700Kilos I dont think the Brother its light weight. Much fuss is made about other machines able to run at 1,200 stitches a minute. Who runs their machine that fast? Mine stays at 800 and thats good enough. Interesting to hear from Brother owners though. Especially this 4 head machine. 
Earl.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Earl,
I have two of the smaller brothers and a barudan. The brothers are true workhorses(I've run them for about 5 years with 0 problems) and will handle anything you throw at them. I don't think you will find anyone who will ever badmouth a brother machine. As for speed, I run my brothers at 1000 and 600 for caps. I run my barudan at 1200 and 1000 for caps. In my area brother support is the absolute best, but it may not be in your area. Stitch count has nothing to do with quality of stitches. I'd put my brothers up against my barudan any day of the week.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a friend with the smaller Brother (PR600). She has had the machine for over 3 years and does an increadable amount of work with it. As you say, its a real work horse. 
As for support, Barudan are half an hour away and Brother are in my own town. 3 klms away. So no problems there. 
Thanks for the replies. 
Earl


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

If it helps, I also have a PR600 and love it. I may buy another one or two. But I want a Melco Amaya over all


----------



## Mirandaguad (Oct 4, 2013)

Personally, I think Barudan is the best all around. May not be the cheapest but keep that word in mind. They also have a great resale value where the others dont


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

in my opinion. go with the new baurdan machines. they are more designed for hats and mass production if your going into +4 heads.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Mirandaguad, wow, you had to revive a 4 year old thread for your first post just to tell us you like Barudan machines?


----------

